# Enviro Maxx-M newbie Up and Running (Pics)



## Happy Hour (Feb 23, 2013)

Got the Maxx-M installed and running 11:30 am Friday so it been running almost 36 hours now.  















This stove is a beast and can really crank some heat.  Being a complete newbie at running a/any pellet stove, so far everthing appears to be running smoothly.  

Thank You to everyone that helped me out here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-stove-homework-help-me-out-guys.104313/


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 23, 2013)

That is an awesome heater. 

Congrats on the install... 

Although heating from the basement can be a challenge. Some have done it with ease. Some not.


----------



## imacman (Feb 23, 2013)

That's a nice stove.  I just hope you get as much heat out of it as you planned, since you installed it in an unfinished basement.  That bare concrete walls, floor, and stone will suck a LOT of heat up.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 23, 2013)

I think with a-little fine tuning this beast will heat my house pretty well.  Night #1 was 30* outside and I ran the stove on setting #3 and my 1st. floor was 69* and the 2nd floor was 67* when we got up. The stove is running better now, after I figured the burn pot agitator was not installed all the way and wasn't scrapping the burn pot.


----------



## Xena (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats it looks nice but such a shame it's banished to the
lonely basement.  (I saw your install thread so I know why but still stinks)


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not lonely at all, I've been spendy plenty of time with it Xena


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Mines in basement with ducting and 
Fans in the ducts .. 
I don't understand how he's getting heat
Upstairs


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice! How warm is the basement? I own a basement dweller too, Stove did very well until the temps dropped below 20 .Ducting the heat upstairs was as close as I could get to moving the stove where we wanted the heat.

Seems like its doing OK, But I wouldn't get to happy just yet. The colder it gets the harder it seems to move the heat upstairs without assisting it some how. Keep us posted



Sweets said:


> Mines in basement with ducting and
> Fans in the ducts ..
> I don't understand how he's getting heat
> Upstairs


 
Sweets, I didn't know the Eco 45 had duct options?

This stove has duct options like the Eco 65. And the other thread he posted the link to has details where he will add the ducting if needed. Pretty sure once it gets cold he will be heading down that road. We already informed him of the benefits of the ducting can offer.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

You guys are correct about when it gets colder  but so far the heat pump has not run. For now I'm gonna learn how to run the stove, try some different pellets (think this stove will eat pretty much anything) , and then figure out how to bet even more heat to the 1st floor.

@ Sweets You got pics?  Would love to see your set-up.

@ jtakeman 34* outside and snowing this morning. Bedroom was 69* (with door closed), 1st floor was 69-70*, basement 80* when I got up. Stove running on Heat level #3 and Feed Rate on #2.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> (think this stove will eat pretty much anything)


 
I have burned some pretty horrid crap in mine. She eat what you want to put in it. She wont whine, fuss or squabble at all. You will be the picky one(heat mostly).


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

The stove didn't have duct option .
I took front knob off , slipped a piece 
Of copper pipe over rod sticking out
Then took front grate off front and
The ducting sits on rod .


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I have burned some pretty horrid crap in mine. She eat what you want to put in it. She wont whine, fuss or squabble at all. You will be the picky one(heat mostly).


 
With the burn pot agitator, there is no ash/clinker build up what so ever. Guess I'll have to try and see what happens, lol. Gonna have to try a few bags of Green Supremes from HD, only $209.00/ton if I like them.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

The green supreme seems to be reAl good 
This year that's what a guy said up the road.
So I tried them , not bad , black soots
 But not a lot..


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> With the burn pot agitator, there is no ash/clinker build up what so ever. Guess I'll have to try and see what happens, lol. Gonna have to try a few bags of Green Supremes from HD, only $209.00/ton if I like them.


 
I didn't get a lot of heat from the GS. Ash was fine and she eat them with no issue. Keep an eye out for Pres-to-logs and Fireside Ultra's. I got nice heat from them. Us basement dwellers need every BTU we can get from the economy pellets. Otherwise you'll need to jack up the heat level to 4 and feed rate to 4 or 5. The pellets disappear real fast on heat level 4(2 plus bags a day easy)!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm the 1 that had the broken plastic fans
In the motor area , they shredded to pieces, 
It was warranted so then that 1 went and
I got a replacement motor online and the 
Fan blades r now metal on my Drolet 
45


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I didn't get a lot of heat from the GS. Ash was fine and she eat them with no issue. Keep an eye out for Pres-to-logs and Fireside Ultra's. I got nice heat from them. Us basement dwellers need every BTU we can get from the economy pellets. Otherwise you'll need to jack up the heat level to 4 and feed rate to 4 or 5. The pellets disappear real fast on heat level 4(2 plus bags a day easy)!



Oh my god , that's to many bags , cranked up I 
Only go threw 1 1/2 bag a day


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

That max- m is a nice stove


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweets said:


> That max- m is a nice stove


 
I like the Eco 65 too. I'd have a tough time choosin between the Maxx M or the Eco 65 if I were in the market for a new toy!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 94816



Happy Hour said:


> You guys are correct about when it gets colder  but so far the heat pump has not run. For now I'm gonna learn how to run the stove, try some different pellets (think this stove will eat pretty much anything) , and then figure out how to bet even more heat to the 1st floor.
> 
> @ Sweets You got pics? Would love to see your set-up.
> 
> @ jtakeman 34* outside and snowing this morning. Bedroom was 69* (with door closed), 1st floor was 69-70*, basement 80* when I got up. Stove running on Heat level #3 and Feed Rate on #2.


 
View attachment 94816


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.

Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

whats your stove look like ,the eco 65??





jtakeman said:


> We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.
> 
> Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

do u duct it upstairs with 1 pipe??


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.
> 
> Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweets said:


> whats your stove look like ,the eco 65??


 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...r-to-start-with-more-additions-to-come.61828/

My stove looks a lot like the Maxx M. Its the Maxx M's older sister. See link for details of my mods to get more heat upstairs.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have pic of your stove??





jtakeman said:


> We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.
> 
> Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

you did the same thing with the ducting,wow ,thats cool.
What does that have for BTU's.





jtakeman said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...r-to-start-with-more-additions-to-come.61828/
> 
> My stove looks a lot like the Maxx M. Its the Maxx M's older sister. See link for details of my mods to get more heat upstairs.
> 
> View attachment 94822





jtakeman said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...r-to-start-with-more-additions-to-come.61828/
> 
> My stove looks a lot like the Maxx M. Its the Maxx M's older sister. See link for details of my mods to get more heat upstairs.
> 
> View attachment 94822


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 24, 2013)

That is a damn sexy stove!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

That thing is a Beast "o" Burdens,HUH


jtakeman said:


> We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.
> 
> Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweets said:


> you did the same thing with the ducting,wow ,thats cool.
> What does that have for BTU's.


 
Same as the Maxx M 60K BTU total.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


 Welcome, new basement dwellers!  Be careful of the *old* basment dwellers.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Welcome, new basement dwellers! Be careful of the *old* basment dwellers.


 
Aint that the truth! ^^^ Dis fella ^^^ is one to keep an eye on for sure!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

I gotta change handle , vise grips on handle..
im afraid to touch it till spring ,its tight , i think its going to break then i cant 
shut the door.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm already burning 2+ bags a day set on #3. This thing drops pellets constantly but it is running pretty clean best I can tell for a newbie.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I'm already burning 2+ bags a day set on #3.


WWWWhhhhaaatttt!  Fans in Ducting make big improvement...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I'm already burning 2+ bags a day set on #3. This thing drops pellets constantly but it is running pretty clean best I can tell for a newbie.


 
Yep, They sure can eat em. I have a stat on mine cause if I ran it on manual I'd be roasting my can with the ducting added. Stat saves me some I'm about 1 1/2 bags/day in this weather. 20  and lower I'm over 2 bags/day. -20  I have seen 3 bags/day. Luckily we don't see many of them days.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweets said:


> WWWWhhhhaaatttt! Fans in Ducting make big improvement...


Even with Heat Setting at #2 and Feed Rate at #1 it still seems to chew the pellets.  I burned 5 bags in 48Hrs mostly at 3/2 setting.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Yep, They sure can eat em. I have a stat on mine cause if I ran it on manual I'd be roasting my can with the ducting added. Stat saves me some I'm about 1 1/2 bags/day in this weather. 20  and lower I'm over 2 bags/day. -20  I have seen 3 bags/day. Luckily we don't see many of them days.


 
Maybe next season if I do duct work or even just floor vents it will make a difference.  I have my basement door open with one fan blowing from across the basement towards door.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Maybe next season if I do duct work or even just floor vents it will make a difference.  I have my basement door open with one fan blowing from across the basement towards door.



Try putting the fan at the top of the steps, blowing down. Moving cold air, is easier than moving warm air. 

By blowing the cold air towards the stove, its replaced by quick rising warm air. 

Thats why ceiling fans are reversed in Winter. Bring the cold air up to the warm air, the warm air travels down the side back to replace the cold. 

It works.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Try putting the fan at the top of the steps, blowing down. Moving cold air, is easier than moving warm air.


 
Thanks, I'm gonna try it and see what happens


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 27, 2013)

Been over 5 days running now and still pretty clean (little ash at topsides of window). Took your advise DexterDay, and placed a fan blowing down the stairs. Running on heat setting #3 First floor got 74* and on Heat setting #2 over-night got down to *67.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like your enjoying the new toy and its doing a good job at its chore. Air wash on these are something aren't they? I have gone over 50 bags and it was still clear on the bottom so I could see the fire.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 27, 2013)

Gotta show the wife how to run it now, gotta go away for a bit.......Hope she runs it and not the oil beast, lol.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Gotta show the wife how to run it now, gotta go away for a bit.......Hope she runs it and not the oil beast, lol.


read the line above, not a qualified basement dweller. sorry but i was denied......... you can join me as a banned basement dweller, lol!


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL, was is the wife comment?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> LOL, was is the wife comment?


 
and i taught i had you busted, lol!


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 27, 2013)

Someones gotta keep it running


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> read the line above, not a qualified basement dweller. sorry but i was denied......... you can join me as a banned basement dweller, lol!


 
Who banned you?

Mr. Spock is a former Basement Dweller not a current one.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 28, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Who banned you?
> 
> Mr. Spock is a former Basement Dweller not a current one.


 
Wasn't me, Only person I remember getting a ban was CT. That was a lifetime ban AFAIK!

Maybe ivan took his side?


----------



## reg1952 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have done what some others have done with there Maxx and placed ducting in front of the stove to the upstairs.I also installed a fan from a wood stove that I got at TSC into my furnace duct and it grabs the warm air in the basement and blows it up stairs.Works great.I am heating both levels of my 1200 sq ft bungalo with 11/2 bags a day even when its been -15c here in southern Ontario.Have cut my heating oil bill by 60%.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 28, 2013)

reg1952 said:


> I have done what some others have done with there Maxx and placed ducting in front of the stove to the upstairs.I also installed a fan from a wood stove that I got at TSC into my furnace duct and it grabs the warm air in the basement and blows it up stairs.Works great.I am heating both levels of my 1200 sq ft bungalo with 11/2 bags a day even when its been -15c here in southern Ontario.Have cut my heating oil bill by 60%.


 
Welcome reg1952, Come on over to join the fello basement dwellers club! We all do whats not supposed to be able to be done over there! 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/basement-dwellers-unite-furnace-owners-welcome-too.106459/


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 28, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Who banned you?
> 
> Mr. Spock is a former Basement Dweller not a current one.


 
I should of used the word denied instead of banned. In the heat of the moment i used a harsher word to show my frustration, lol. I haven't bought oil for many years and being using the remainder of the tank to supplement my pellet heat shortcoming in the coldest Canadian winters. Temperatures not seen in the USA as normal are normal to me. I know my stove is underpowered for my needs and i'm presently working on increasing the BTU's and distribution.


----------



## DV (Feb 28, 2013)

Heres my basement mod pics. Works great for me.  Gets the heat upstairs.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 28, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> I should of used the word denied instead of banned. In the heat of the moment i used a harsher word to show my frustration, lol. I haven't bought oil for many years and being using the remainder of the tank to supplement my pellet heat shortcoming in the coldest Canadian winters. Temperatures not seen in the USA as normal are normal to me. I know my stove is underpowered for my needs and i'm presently working on increasing the BTU's and distribution.


 
Our rules are full of loop holes!


----------



## save$ (Feb 28, 2013)

Really like that stove.   I have been looking at one and "dreaming" about what a difference it would make during Jan. and Feb. 
I like my stove but it doesn't have the potential to keep up with extended cold snaps.   I think I use about 50 gallons of oil during the cold spells.   Last time I had the furnace cleaned, the guy said it looked like It hadn't been used.  
While I have my stove in the basement, and I spend most my winter hours there with it,  I haven't joined the basement dwellers because I do use a little oil, and I 'm not allowed anything stronger than my coffee. (Meds).   But I am thinking about you all and enjoy the threads.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

save$ said:


> Really like that stove. I have been looking at one and "dreaming" about what a difference it would make during Jan. and Feb.
> I like my stove but it doesn't have the potential to keep up with extended cold snaps. I think I use about 50 gallons of oil during the cold spells. Last time I had the furnace cleaned, the guy said it looked like It hadn't been used.
> While I have my stove in the basement, and I spend most my winter hours there with it, I haven't joined the basement dwellers because I do use a little oil, and I 'm not allowed anything stronger than my coffee. (Meds). But I am thinking about you all and enjoy the threads.


 
We'll make an exception. Your welcome to join us trolls. If you'll spending more time inthe basement than anywhere else, I'd say you be a troll too!

Besides, We need a designated driver!


----------



## ekarlis (Mar 1, 2013)

Ivanhoe:
   Congrats, I have an Enviro Maxx-M, great stove. You are the first install that has a fire exthigusher & surge protector.
that I have seen. You get two gold stars from my book. Great looking install, enjoy the heat


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 1, 2013)

ekarlis said:


> Ivanhoe:
> Congrats, I have an Enviro Maxx-M, great stove. You are the first install that has a fire exthigusher & surge protector.
> that I have seen. You get two gold stars from my book. Great looking install, enjoy the heat


 
look again, it's DV's stove and not mine. it's a nice clean set-up mind you.


----------



## DV (Mar 1, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> look again, it's DV's stove and not mine. it's a nice clean set-up mind you.


Ha! Thanks. Fire ext has been there since day 1. Just in case.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

Fire exthigusher since my wood burning days. But I don't keep it near the stove. I have it at the basement entrance. Also same for up in the kitchen.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 1, 2013)

DV said:


> Ha! Thanks. Fire ext has been there since day 1. Just in case.


 
A must have, but not right next to the stove.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 1, 2013)

Ya, much better to fight the fire from the outer perimeter than having to go into it.


----------



## DV (Mar 1, 2013)

the ext was put next to the stove as a quiz to test the knowledge of proper fire ext placement. Well done those who noticed and commented. Also have one at the bottom of my basement stairs but thats neither here nor there. There is also a prize if you can read the capacity gauge?????


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 2, 2013)

DV said:


> the ext was put next to the stove as a quiz to test the knowledge of proper fire ext placement. Well done those who noticed and commented. Also have one at the bottom of my basement stairs but thats neither here nor there. There is also a prize if you can read the capacity gauge?????


 
Have three extinguishers in the living room/kitchen area - comes from living with a fire fighter for over 20 years.

Ivanhoe, where in the great white north (don't have to be specific just general area as that covers a lot of ground)?  Not far from Manitoba border here...


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 2, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Have three extinguishers in the living room/kitchen area - comes from living with a fire fighter for over 20 years.
> 
> Ivanhoe, where in the great white north (don't have to be specific just general area as that covers a lot of ground)? Not far from Manitoba border here...


 
North Bay area, prime black fly feeding grounds! City slickers feared camping fly zone, bbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 2, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> North Bay area, prime black fly feeding grounds! City slickers feared camping fly zone, bbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


 
The black flies are here too.  Do you get wood ticks there?  Coming from the Niagara region, hadn't seen them before - they're worse than black flies  Hubby is from Parry Sound; Brother-in-law laid a beaten on Bobby Orr from picking on one of his little brothers!

Current temp -12 C  What's it like there?


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 2, 2013)

showing -9 in north bay at this moment and have a wind chill effect to about  -20. wood ticks, is that sand flies, the ones that show up at night when the lights are on and they go through the window sreens?


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 2, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> showing -9 in north bay at this moment and have a wind chill effect to about -20. wood ticks, is that sand flies, the ones that show up at night when the lights are on and they go through the window sreens?


 
Nope these guys like to burrow and engorge themselves with blood (if you don't catch them quick enough on the dogs they get like pic 2 and finally drop off about the size of a pinto bean when bloated).  Hang around from end of June til sometime in July ... after the black flies have had their fill Only found in a few places in Canada... and I live in one


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 3, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Nope these guys like to burrow and engorge themselves with blood (if you don't catch them quick enough on the dogs they get like pic 2 and finally drop off about the size of a pinto bean when bloated). Hang around from end of June til sometime in July ... after the black flies have had their fill Only found in a few places in Canada... and I live in one


 
american dog tick by the other name, i got enough bugs in the area (deer flies, horse flies, sand flies, nasty flies, etc....,). i could do without these, you can have them! any takers? we should go back to the subject before someone decides to kick us off.....PM is at our finger tips.


----------



## DV (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a feeling this thread was gonna turn into a tick discussion. Ha!


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 4, 2013)

lovely stoves guys and i was saying those ticks sure got my chest hair risen up on the defense mode, ggrr!!


----------



## Happy Hour (Mar 4, 2013)

Got to go home for 24 hrs so did my first clean-out. Seemed pretty clean after burning 17 Bags of LG's. Ash pan was little less than 1/2 full. Not really any carbon build-up thanks to the ash-pot auger 

How and much/often should I clean the blower behind the Ash-pan? How do you clean it? I'm assuming that the blower for the exhaust.


----------



## save$ (Mar 4, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Nope these guys like to burrow and engorge themselves with blood (if you don't catch them quick enough on the dogs they get like pic 2 and finally drop off about the size of a pinto bean when bloated). Hang around from end of June til sometime in July ... after the black flies have had their fill Only found in a few places in Canada... and I live in one


3 years ago, I got this bite mark, then it inflamed to the size of a foot ball.  I was seen in the ER.  They gave some antibiotics,  it got worse.   My doc came back from vacation.  tested my blood.  Positive for lymes desease.  It took two rounds of different meds to calm things down.  Once you turn positive, thats it.  I blame it for my bad arthritis. Ticks are active here anytime there isn't snow on the ground.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Got to go home for 24 hrs so did my first clean-out. Seemed pretty clean after burning 17 Bags of LG's. Ash pan was little less than 1/2 full. Not really any carbon build-up thanks to the ash-pot auger
> 
> How and much/often should I clean the blower behind the Ash-pan? How do you clean it? I'm assuming that the blower for the exhaust.


 
I usually remove the blower from the stove around each ton or so. Make sure you get a gasket as they usually break trying to get the blower off. A guy on ebay has em reasonable IIRC its kozifred as the seller. You'll need the larger one he has available. About 1/3 Enviro's price so I get 3 per order.


----------



## Happy Hour (Mar 4, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I usually remove the blower from the stove around each ton or so. Make sure you get a gasket as they usually break trying to get the blower off. A guy on ebay has em reasonable IIRC its kozifred as the seller. You'll need the larger one he has available. About 1/3 Enviro's price so I get 3 per order.


I think I'll have my install guy come over in the spring to do a good clean and show me how/and what to clean.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 4, 2013)

save$ said:


> 3 years ago, I got this bite mark, then it inflamed to the size of a foot ball. I was seen in the ER. They gave some antibiotics, it got worse. My doc came back from vacation. tested my blood. Positive for lymes desease. It took two rounds of different meds to calm things down. Once you turn positive, thats it. I blame it for my bad arthritis. Ticks are active here anytime there isn't snow on the ground.


 
I complain that we have them for a 1 1/2 months!  Purportedly it is the deer tick that carries Lyme's - smaller in size - but we watch them pretty close here.  Bulls eye is not a good sign


----------



## DV (Mar 4, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> I complain that we have them for a 1 1/2 months!  Purportedly it is the deer tick that carries Lyme's - smaller in size - but we watch them pretty close here.  Bulls eye is not a good sign


Don't even get me started on the brown recluse we have around my neck of the woods. Bad news


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 4, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> I complain that we have them for a 1 1/2 months! Purportedly it is the deer tick that carries Lyme's - smaller in size - but we watch them pretty close here. Bulls eye is not a good sign


 
It is the deer tick but save$ didn't say it was the pictured tick that bit him just that he had a bite mark. 

That gold standard antibiotic for Lyme Disease is a nasty one, the boss wasn't certain she was going to be able to take it for the prescribed time.  She got got bit by a deer tick a few springs ago raking leaves where the deer travel and the mice call home.


----------



## save$ (Mar 4, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> It is the deer tick but save$ didn't say it was the pictured tick that bit him just that he had a bite mark.
> 
> That gold standard antibiotic for Lyme Disease is a nasty one, the boss wasn't certain she was going to be able to take it for the prescribed time.  She got got bit by a deer tick a few springs ago raking leaves where the deer travel and the mice call home.


Never saw the tick that bit me.  I got the bull's eye that turned into a huge infection.  I took pictures of itas it grew and during treatment.   The diagnosis came from the blood test.  Worst pain I can recall.


----------



## Happy Hour (Apr 13, 2013)

Put 80 bags through the Maxx-M and the wife was pretty happy with the ease of running the stove. It's off for the season, now time for a GOOD cleaning (by someone other than me, lol) and to stock up for next year.
Thinking either MWP blend or LGs to start and Spruce Points for the cold.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 14, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We have a lot of basement dwellers in this group. Seems we all have to cheat like heck to get the heat where we really want it.
> 
> Maybe we should start our own club as many call us odd for trying or misfits per say! *May they all check in to wish a new member to the basement crowd "good fortune"!  *


 
X2 Jay ! ! !


----------

